# AQHA/APHA Registered Stallions



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I know of several but I have to run to church. Look for my second reply this afternoon.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

WyndellaRose said:


> I think I know of several but I have to run to church. Look for my second reply this afternoon.


Ya this.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok. Thanks WyndellaRose!

The only ones I could come up with with at the top of my head is HBF Iron Man, Big Chex To Cash, Scenics Rio Krymsun....I can't think of anyone else other han I Only Date Models who's really beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks nrhareiner
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I THINK SBR formula one is???


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Gunner and all his get. Miss White Trash So there is Trash and Im Not Trash. Then there are several sons of Nu Chex To Cash.

Stallions like Smart and Shiney. There are quite a few out there.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I love both Big Chex To Cash and SBR formula one. I may be checking into breeding 2 of my mares to them..won't be this year though.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

*My list!*

Ok. So I'm back from church. 

Pale Face Dunnit-gorgeous palomino overo stallion
Schmersal Reining Horses - Stallions - Pale Face Dunnit

A Special Clu-chestnut overo stallion
A Special Clu - APHA/AQHA Stallion

RFF Starbuck-perlino stallion
RFF Starbuck

Secret Service-palomino overo stallion
Welcome to McGuffin Family Farms!

Inconclusive Dream-bay overo stallion. He's not dual registered but I had to include him because he's gorgeous!!!
Welcome to G Force Ranch

Finely a Star-Sorrel Overo stallion
Precision Training Rogue River, OR Colt Training APHA AQHA AQPA Stallions you may have to scroll a bit to find him

Shadows MVP-black stallion
Kruger Ranch L.L.C.

Check out this site for another longer list. Also...Mighty Clue on there is a Pearl carrier! AQHA/APHA STALLIONS

It doesn't say so in the advertisement for him but Mighty Ambitious on the site above has the same sire as Mighty Clue and should also be a pearl carrier unless he was tested and it came back negative but I didn't see anything about a test being done.

Genuine Colonel is a sorrel stallion. His owners are selling him for $25,000.
Indian Bend Ranch: APHA/AQHA Reserve World Champion Stallion For Sale. Private Dispersal Sale.

Absolutely No Doubt-red roan stallion
Absolutely No Doubt : Pleasure Stallions AQHA/APHA

Another List Here
Midwest Stallion Directory-News Article-DoubleRegistered AQHA-APHA Stallions in Iowa Missouri Kansas Nebraska South Dakota North Dakota Wisconsin Minnesota Michigan Illinois

Powerful Legacy-palomino stallion
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1761028 - Powerful Legacy

Twice as Shiney-palomino stallion...just a QH but man is he gorgeous! Makes me wanna be a mare
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1760779 - Twice As Shiney

Dirty Impression-palomino overo stallion
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1764092 - DIRTY IMPRESSION

Cool Skipin Awesome-sorrel overo stallion
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1777989 - Cool Skipin Awesome

Xceptionally Dunn-grulla champagne stallion-not registered APHA but so so so handsome and an awesome color. The owners include what he color tested as in the ad so he may be worth checking out!
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1772735 - Xceptionally Dunn

Mighty Blue Print-blue roan stallion-not sure what I think of him but he's a pearl carrier along with carrying frame and splash genes. I think the perfect mare would be required for him. 
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1768419 - Mighty Blue Print

Mr Good And Plenty-blue roan overo-only APHA but very handsome!
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1755329 - Mr Good And Plenty

Pass the Legacy On-cremello overo stallion
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1737942 - PASS THE LEGACY ON

Awemost Dun-Red Dun stallion-this horse carries a LOT of pearl carriers in his lines. Doesn't mention if he's been tested but may be worth learning more about. 
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1746148 - Awemost Dun

Sierra Sandstone-perlino stallion
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1736617 - Sierra Sandstone

Mr Poco Jessie Tivio-perlino stallion
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1519010 - Mr Poco Jessie Tivio (100% Buckskin Sire*)

Huslers Deck of Stars-black overo stallion
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1622898 - Huslers Deck of Stars

Ok, yes I was bored while my son was napping but here is a nice long list. Obviously several are of way better quality. I am no confo expert so I'll let others pick apart the list. A lot of them are dilute stallions and I found not a single tobiano stallion that I can remember. Good luck on your quest to narrow down your choices. I'd love to know your favorites from these. I spent the last hour drooling!

Also, do you have a website for your breeding operation? I love adding new sites to my favorites list...I think I added about 20 in the last hour!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh and SBR Formula One is not listed with the APHA as far as I was able to find but his owner is on here so maybe they will comment.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Real Bonanza is double registered, and my mare out of him was able to be double registered too.
Real Bonanza Homepage


----------



## Alaskadraft (May 28, 2009)

Roulette Bars is double registered here in Alaska.

AD


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Anyone else? I came up with Lopin Overtime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

WyndellaRose said:


> Oh and SBR Formula One is not listed with the APHA as far as I was able to find but his owner is on here so maybe they will comment.


like I said, I think? lol I cant remember lol


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I wish he was....he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm with you guys there  he's eye candy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm just really curious what some people think about a few of the stallions I found. If I was interested in paints and and had the right mare for him...Pale Face Dunnit would be awesome.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh man...I just noticed in Pale Face Dunnit's photo album the rider looks like a younger Kenny Chesney...


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

R PRAIRIE ACRES

I was browsing looking for something else and found this handsome guy. He appears to carry the splash gene but so far it appears he hasn't been tested for that. He has been tested and carries cream gene AND the Pearl gene!!! And his stud fee isn't too high. Only last years price is listed but it can't have gone up super much...he's a handsome one!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I was just browsing around for fun, saw this guy and immediately thought of this thread. He isn't on the list yet, so here he is:

Freckles Playboy, Doc OLena AQHA/APHA Palomino Overo Stallion for sale in Gentry, Missouri :: HorseClicks
Playboy Flit Paint


----------



## 6PRanch (Apr 15, 2014)

*Barlnk Machos Quincy is a world & Congress Champion*



MyLittlePonies said:


> Does anyone know many nice double registered stallions? I'd really like to throw that into my program as well and haven't found a whole lot of stallions? They're stallions registered quarter horse and paint stallions for those who don't know what AQHA/APHA stands for  it can be any discipline
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I highly recommend Barlnk Machos Quincy of the Cameron Ranch in Bandera, Texas. He is APHA, AQHA, & Pinto registered. His foals win 4H state, qualify for World and are international. Great horse to cross for Halter babies, ranch versatility HUS or pleasure. He is a liver chestnut and has Bend'or spots and white hairs in his coat however he is not a roan. The white hairs lighten up manes and tails. I LOVE this stud!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Not sure what discipline you're interested in, but The Ultimate Fancy and Ultimately Tuf are two that I like. 

Cross Creek Farm


----------

